# Colorado Golden Rescue



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

The GR Rescues in my State are in a similar situation, there are more applications and approved adopters than available dogs. 

There are very few Goldens in shelters here and when there is one, it is adopted very quickly. 

Here is a link for the National GR Rescue Committee, you can look at the group's info to see if they do out of state adoptions. There are a few that do but not many.... 



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

